# Fonts too large



## bobco (May 2, 2006)

When I access my Outlook from a remote location the fonts are very large making the page difficult to read. I've tried everything I know. help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I moved you from Tips, since that's not the correct place for this.

Tell us more about your situation, what does "access my Outlook from a remote location" exactly imply? Are you using a remote control package of some sort?


----------



## bobco (May 2, 2006)

I'm sorry; first time in forum. I remotely access our company server to check emails in my Outlook 2003


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

In Outlook Express its controlled by:
VIEW/TEXT SIZE/choose the font (small-medium-large)


----------



## bobco (May 2, 2006)

Thanks, Ive tried that but it doesn't work. We use Outlook, not Outlook Express.


----------



## terry1930 (Apr 8, 2004)

At the top of the screen in Oulook, choose View/Current View/Customize Current View/Automatic Formatting, then select Font and it takes you to the place you can decide which font and which point size you want. The lower the point the smaller the font size.

Hope this works for you, otherwise you either have a problem with your Outlook or a different version than mine.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you use a scroll mouse?


----------

